# prescriptions



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi

I have a GP here in Spain and am on regular medication. So far I have trotted up to te GP every month for a new prescription.

Do they do repeat prescriptions here in Spain, as I seem to be having trouble conveying this question. 

Thanks


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you have a medical card and are on the Spanish system you should be able to get your prescriptions loaded onto the card. My parents get 6 months loaded so they need only go to the chemist for their medicines and their doctor just once every six months. Well, that's how it is supposed to work but quite often they only get 3 months supply and if their doctor isn't there they only get one month...


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I am on regular medication, and sometimes my GP gives me 6 months at a time and sometimes he gives me 12. It depends on how often he wants to check on me. As someone said, the prescription gets loaded onto the health card, and I can go to any pharmacy to buy the medication every month.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Mmm our health card is a bit of paper! So more nice plastics cards here. I will have to chat to her again when I go on Friday


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Next time you go to a pharmacy, go when it is busy (they usually are) and check what the Spanish use - they will almost certainly have the type of card you need..


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

thrax said:


> Next time you go to a pharmacy, go when it is busy (they usually are) and check what the Spanish use - they will almost certainly have the type of card you need..


thx for that


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Maybe you still have a provisional card. It seems to me that it took them months to get the plastic one to me when I first got it.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Like happened with Kalohi, I just have a piece of paper for my healthcare and prescriptions, and I've been waiting for the plastic card, which is supposed to come in the mail. It's been about two months I've been waiting. But it seems others here got the card right away. Perhaps it's different with different areas in Spain (since healthcare goes by autonomous communities) as to whether or not you get the plastic card right away?

Re the prescriptions, I also am on regular meds and get six months in advance for the prescriptions from my doc. However, they only dispense a month at a time from the pharmacy. Again, maybe it's different in different areas of Spain?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

In some areas of Spain (like Valencia for example) you still get a plastic card but it isn't chipped. 

That is, it can't be 'loaded' with prescriptions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> In some areas of Spain (like Valencia for example) you still get a plastic card but it isn't chipped.
> 
> That is, it can't be 'loaded' with prescriptions.


that's right

I have a plastic card - though until that arrived I had a flimsy one made of card

my prescription is for 12 months & is an A4 paper - I have to collect the meds every 2 weeks from the farmacia 

they scan the barcode on the prescription & the computer shows what I have already collected


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I love the system we have here with the chipped plastic card. No frayed prescriptions to keep track of, and it works a treat. I've never once run into a problem having it read. The only problem is that *I *can't read it. So I don't know if my prescription is about to run out. Sometimes they tell me at the pharmacy when I've filled my last refill on the prescription, but not always. I use the agenda on my phone to keep track of when my prescriptions are going to run out, but really I don't think I should have to do that. There should be a better system in place.


----------



## lyric (Oct 9, 2014)

> Sometimes they tell me at the pharmacy when I've filled my last refill on the prescription, but not always


Change your Pharmacia, my nearest two always tell me.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

kalohi said:


> The only problem is that *I *can't read it. So I don't know if my prescription is about to run out.



If you ask when you collect the medication they will tell you, when your next prescription is due (and all subsequent ones too) and and when it needs renewing. It's shown on the computer.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

larryzx said:


> If you ask when you collect the medication they will tell you, when your next prescription is due (and all subsequent ones too) and and when it needs renewing. It's shown on the computer.


Yes, I know this. But then I have to remember all the different dates, for this medication and for that one and for the other one...none of them seem to coincide. So my solution is to use the agenda on my phone. I was just saying that in this respect the paper prescriptions have a one up on the plastic cards, IME. All in all I'm still in favor of the cards.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Extremadura uses a chip. There's a picture of the card and a description here:
Salud Extremadura - Móvil

We don't have such fancy modern cards in Castilla-La Mancha. It just goes to show how things vary from one autonomous community to another!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Brangus said:


> Extremadura uses a chip. There's a picture of the card and a description here:
> Salud Extremadura - Móvil
> 
> We don't have such fancy modern cards in Castilla-La Mancha. It just goes to show how things vary from one autonomous community to another!


Many thanks for this, however here in Extremadura although The Spanish have these cards foreigners arriving with the new S1 forms are just getting a piece of paper. However I will print this off and ask again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> Many thanks for this, however here in Extremadura although The Spanish have these cards foreigners arriving with the new S1 forms are just getting a piece of paper. However I will print this off and ask again


it's usual for new registrations to be issued with a 'piece of paper' which confirms your entitlement to healthcare, or a temporary card (depending where you are)


a proper plastic card would be issued at some point though - are you saying that even foreigners who have been here a long time don't get plastic cards?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

When I was in my Medical Centre the other day (Andalusca) I collected a plastic Card for a friend which had been 'waiting for her to collect it' for almost 18 months. No one had told her oit was there, she had to know ! All she had until then was a paper card..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> When I was in my Medical Centre the other day (Andalusca) I collected a plastic Card for a friend which had been 'waiting for her to collect it' for almost 18 months. No one had told her oit was there, she had to know ! All she had until then was a paper card..


a lot of people here are under the impression that their 'proper' card will be sent in the post, when in fact you are expected to collect it from the _centro de salud_

I don't know if they were told that it would be sent, or if something gets lost in translation though


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> it's usual for new registrations to be issued with a 'piece of paper' which confirms your entitlement to healthcare, or a temporary card (depending where you are)
> 
> 
> a proper plastic card would be issued at some point though - are you saying that even foreigners who have been here a long time don't get plastic cards?


HI

No those we have met who registered under the pre 2012 changes have them. When we first registered they did not recognize the S1 and wanted the old form (forgot number ? 106)

I think the issue is that we have the cover for 2 years, and as the health cards (plastic) have no expiry date on them - i think - then they only issue paper. The joke is though the dogs are Chipped pinned and registered and have the most fancy plastic cards with all their details on !!!!!!!! I will update as soon as I get more information


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> a lot of people here are under the impression that their 'proper' card will be sent in the post, when in fact you are expected to collect it from the _centro de salud_
> 
> I don't know if they were told that it would be sent, or if something gets lost in translation though


I think a lot of expats do not realise that Spain is not a 'Nanny State' and thus people are expected to make some effort themselves.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> a lot of people here are under the impression that their 'proper' card will be sent in the post, when in fact you are expected to collect it from the _centro de salud_
> 
> I don't know if they were told that it would be sent, or if something gets lost in translation though



Ahh now that is a thought. Would I ask for 

puedo tener cuidado de mi salud plástico


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Yes, I know this. But then I have to remember all the different dates, for this medication and for that one and for the other one...none of them seem to coincide. So my solution is to use the agenda on my phone. I was just saying that in this respect the paper prescriptions have a one up on the plastic cards, IME. All in all I'm still in favor of the cards.


Surely you know when your medication is running out! When you only have one or two left, it's time to get the prescription. The old paper ones were only valid for ten days, so you had the added inconvenience of having to go for repeat prescriptions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> Surely you know when your medication is running out! When you only have one or two left, it's time to get the prescription. The old paper ones were only valid for ten days, so you had the added inconvenience of having to go for repeat prescriptions.


my understanding is that a 6 month (or whatever) repeat prescription is held on the card & the holder goes to the farmacia monthly (or however often) to collect the meds - it wouldn't be too hard to forget when the repeats run out

I have an annual repeat prescription - though it's on paper

I collect my meds every two weeks - if I didn't have that paper I doubt I'd remember when it expired, unless as kalohi has, I'd made a note somewhere


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

anles said:


> Surely you know when your medication is running out! When you only have one or two left, it's time to get the prescription. The old paper ones were only valid for ten days, so you had the added inconvenience of having to go for repeat prescriptions.


Of course I know when I'm running out and have to head to the pharmacy - all I have to do is look in the box! But what I can never remember is how many refills I have left on each prescription. Some of my prescriptions are good for 6 months and others for a year.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Our cards were sent in the post, they always have been.
Our prescriptions could be used for a long time afterwards, did not become invalid after 10 days.
Now there is a new scheme on trial; we just get a sheet of paper with prescriptions listed on it, and a bar code. 
We take it to the pharmacy when supplies are low
Just shows the differences between the regions.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

There is a slight problem in that packs are not standardised, thus you may get say 28 tablets in one pack and 30, 40 etc. in others, so the day for the repeats may not coincide.

That said, the new system is considerably better than previously when one had to go back the medical centre every month.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> There is a slight problem in that packs are not standardised, thus you may get say 28 tablets in one pack and 30, 40 etc. in others, so the day for the repeats may not coincide.
> 
> That said, the new system is considerably better than previously when one had to go back the medical centre every month.


I take 3 tablets a day - I get two packs of 20 tablets every other Thursday

doesn't quite add up


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

"I think a lot of expats do not realise that Spain is not a 'Nanny State' "

Nothing to do with being a Nanny state but expecting decent service from a supplier. So how is a house bound Spanish person supposed to get on??


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Calas felices said:


> "I think a lot of expats do not realise that Spain is not a 'Nanny State' "
> 
> Nothing to do with being a Nanny state but expecting decent service from a supplier. So how is a house bound Spanish person supposed to get on??


Their family will always rally round.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> "I think a lot of expats do not realise that Spain is not a 'Nanny State' "
> 
> Nothing to do with being a Nanny state but expecting decent service from a supplier. So how is a house bound Spanish person supposed to get on??


a house bound person would have help from family &/or friends

if that isn't available then social services would assist


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> Their family will always rally round.



... IF they have one. 


We know a couple of people who are house bound and do NOT have family to help!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... IF they have one.
> 
> 
> We know a couple of people who are house bound and do NOT have family to help!


Well as Xabia said, "a house bound person would have help from family &/or friends

*if that isn't available then social services would assist *


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

larryzx said:


> Well as Xabia said, "a house bound person would have help from family &/or friends
> 
> *if that isn't available then social services would assist *


My Spanish firends have only just stopped laughing at your reply.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Not many people know this but you can buy Candersartan ( off prescription ) over
the counter at any Pharmacist in Spain. This being one of the Statin drugs.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> Not many people know this but you can buy Candersartan ( off prescription ) over
> the counter at any Pharmacist in Spain. This being one of the Statin drugs.


This is a Hypertension drug not a statin.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Roy C said:


> This is a Hypertension drug not a statin.


Whatever but in the UK you can only get it on Prescription, although of 
course it no doubt works out cheaper on an English prescription than in Spain,
as you only get 14 days worth - whereas the UK doctor could give you
upto 56 days worth on prescription for £8.05.

For Scotland, Wales & Northern Ireland - there's no prescription charge.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> My Spanish firends have only just stopped laughing at your reply.


mine wouldn't have laughed at all

some of them use, & others work for, the social services department here

and recently we have had home visits from the 'hospital a domicilio' team for my daughter - I don't drive & also have to work, so couldn't get her to the hospital every other day for treatment.... so they came to her in our home


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Points from various posts
When will your meds run out - most farmacias here will tell you when you are on the last lot on your prescription and as a reminder mark the packet with a big X

People who have no family - this depends on where you live - here in the village, there is no problem: 

a neighbour will be looking in and making sure the housebound has everything he or she needs. 
one of the nurses at the health centre will include that person on her DN round,
social services at the village ayuntamiento will arrange for the village meals-on-wheels to come by with meals three times a day
and the nuns will be by to see if the person wished to take Communion.

As for larger centres of population, e.g. towns and cities, I can't say.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Points from various posts
> When will your meds run out - most farmacias here will tell you when you are on the last lot on your prescription and as a reminder mark the packet with a big X
> 
> People who have no family - this depends on where you live - here in the village, there is no problem:
> ...


that's how it work ¡s here, too


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> Points from various posts When will your meds run out - most farmacias here will tell you when you are on the last lot on your prescription and as a reminder mark the packet with a big X People who have no family - this depends on where you live - here in the village, there is no problem: [*]a neighbour will be looking in and making sure the housebound has everything he or she needs. [*]one of the nurses at the health centre will include that person on her DN round, [*]social services at the village ayuntamiento will arrange for the village meals-on-wheels to come by with meals three times a day [*]and the nuns will be by to see if the person wished to take Communion. As for larger centres of population, e.g. towns and cities, I can't say.


Our pharmacist delivers medicines to the village bar, for those folk without transport, as our nearest pharmacy is several kilometres away.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Calas felices said:


> My Spanish firends have only just stopped laughing at your reply.


In effect it was not my comment you are laughing at but Xabiachica'a My post was:- 

_Well as Xabia said, "a house bound person would have help from family &/or friends

if that isn't available then social services would assist 
_
Perhaps you are laughing at both of us,


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

cambio said:


> I think the issue is that we have the cover for 2 years, and as the health cards (plastic) have no expiry date on them - i think - then they only issue paper.


You're probably right. The FAQ section for Salud Extremadura states: "La Tarjeta Sanitaria ya no tiene fecha de caducidad." ("The Health Card no longer has an expiry date.") Salud Extremadura - Móvil



xabiachica said:


> a lot of people here are under the impression that their 'proper' card will be sent in the post, when in fact you are expected to collect it from the _centro de salud_


Based on the info on the Salud Extremadura site, the card is sent by post. e.g., "Si aún no la ha recibido, seguramente sea porque los datos de su domicilio habitual no están actualizados." ("If you have not received your card yet, it is likely because your home address has not been updated.")

As a side note, here in Castilla-La Mancha we've needed new health cards four or five times, and they've always come by post in about two or three weeks.


----------



## lyric (Oct 9, 2014)

Wife and I, application on the same day with the same clerk with identical paperwork. Hers arrived by post in about three weeks, mine, as dependant, three MONTHS and delivered to Health Centre.
At times there is no sense in this country.
All works now though. I await the next round of fun when I become a pensioner in February.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Brangus said:


> You're probably right. The FAQ section for Salud Extremadura states: "La Tarjeta Sanitaria ya no tiene fecha de caducidad." ("The Health Card no longer has an expiry date.") Salud Extremadura - Móvil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok

To clarify went to the Gp this morning. Yes if I had the Chip card my prescriptions would be loaded onto the system so no need to keep returning, BUT in our case because we only have "temporary" cover untill 2016 we have "temporary" paperwork, That makes sense. I felt bad wasting time at the GP just to ask for another prescription!. GP great no problema.

So now we wait to see if Extremadura takes on the pay in system offered by some of the other regions. In the meantime we will start to look next year at private cover untill we are 66


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

We get cards in post. mine normally in 3 weeks & last time the wife's took 18 months. :lol:
All cards Spanish or for foreigners are renewable every 4 years here.
We have no chip in cards. 
All prescriptions here are for 3 months.
For repeats ,at present everyone just takes in the pack fronts with amounts written on them , along with health card & leaves them with receptionist & collect later.
when the Doctor is on holiday ( receptionist will also be !! ) then if you need a repeat you have to make an appointment to see the locum ! :lol:
We are just starting " Receta Electrónica" Must be paper like extranjeros , as I said we don't have chips.
We've only actually had computers in the surgery for the last couple of years.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> My Spanish firends have only just stopped laughing at your reply.


So according to your Spanish friends what happens, after all that's what we want to know!?

For my husband's family in Bilbao the family members have been looked after by family and paid outside help, nothing about soc seg, but that may be from choice.


----------

